# PBI Satellite Offices that can issue ACR cards and renewals



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Its that time of the year again ! Will be going to Santa Rosa on Friday for my Annual report and i am also going to ask them if they can do ACR card renewals rather than facing the nightmare of Manila.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*PBI Satellite Offices*



expatuk2016 said:


> Its that time of the year again ! Will be going to Santa Rosa on Friday for my Annual report and i am also going to ask them if they can do ACR card renewals rather than facing the nightmare of Manila.



I hear you and the answer to that is they can't they aren't a Class "A" Satellite Office the Sta Rosa Satellite branch is a "B" class, here's a listing off all the Philippine Bureau of Immigration Satellite Offices listed either A, B or C. Annual Report

And then the other issue is that you'll need at least 6 months left on your passport in order either do your annual check-in or Permanent Resident card renewal.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> I hear you and the answer to that is they can't they aren't a Class "A" Satellite Office the Sta Rosa Satellite branch is a "B" class, here's a listing off all the Philippine Bureau of Immigration Satellite Offices listed either A, B or C. Annual Report
> 
> And then the other issue is that you'll need at least 6 months left on your passport in order either do your annual check-in or Permanent Resident card renewal.


Hi yes i read the website today ACR card not due for renewal until nov 2021 anyway perhaps things might have changed by then UK Passport ok renewed last year.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> I hear you and the answer to that is they can't they aren't a Class "A" Satellite Office the Sta Rosa Satellite branch is a "B" class, here's a listing off all the Philippine Bureau of Immigration Satellite Offices listed either A, B or C. Annual Report
> 
> And then the other issue is that you'll need at least 6 months left on your passport in order either do your annual check-in or Permanent Resident card renewal.


I think you have misunderstood that that list. Class B can do the Annual report but not if you are late:

"SHALL ONLY PROCESS UPDATED AR, WITHOUT ARREARS"

Almost all offices can do Annual Report except those Class C offices. Only 8.

Also, that classification list of A, B, C offices is only for Annual Report. It has nothing to do with ACR Card renewal, which was his question. The last I heard is that Manila has to do the renewal but maybe someone has new information. When I got my 13A and ACR card in Balanga field office a few years ago, they said I had to renew in Manila.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*PBI Satellite Office Services*



DonAndAbby said:


> I think you have misunderstood that that list. Class B can do the Annual report but not if you are late:
> 
> "SHALL ONLY PROCESS UPDATED AR, WITHOUT ARREARS"
> 
> ...


Good call Don and here's a more detailed listing of the PBI Satellite offices and services offered in alphabetical order.
http://www.immigration.gov.ph/image...2019_Directory/2019Oct17_DirOfTransaction.pdf

And then here's the map showing the location of all the PBI Satellite Offices and if you click on it leads you to the above link. http://www.immigration.gov.ph/index.php/information/directory-of-transactions


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> Good call Don and here's a more detailed listing of the PBI Satellite offices and services offered in alphabetical order.
> http://www.immigration.gov.ph/image...2019_Directory/2019Oct17_DirOfTransaction.pdf
> 
> And then here's the map showing the location of all the PBI Satellite Offices and if you click on it leads you to the above link. Directory of Transactions


Yes, I'm familiar with that listing. I have found that it is not updated correctly and apparently each office submits a list of what they do, with their own wording. 

BI head office should provide a list of all BI services offered, with standard language, so that each office can tick off what services they offer. Then the list could be logical. However, we know where we are.

What I recommend is calling each office you are interested in visiting to find out if they offer the service you need. For instance, when I got my 13a, we knew Olongapo office did not do them. My wife call our nearest offices and found that Balanga does them, even though it was not on the list. I don't think Balanga has ever updated that list but as far as I know, they still do 13a.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

My ACR card that I got with my 13a expires in 2023 and I am hoping that BI allows renewal at offices outside of Manila before then. However, the few renewals I have heard of were all done in Manila.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Sta Rosa Branch*



DonAndAbby said:


> My ACR card that I got with my 13a expires in 2023 and I am hoping that BI allows renewal at offices outside of Manila before then. However, the few renewals I have heard of were all done in Manila.


I asked a couple years ago if the Sta Rosa PBI Satellite Office could do my ACR card renewal and they told me they couldn't and I had to use the main office in Manila it really puts me out also the costs because I'll have rent a van. My card expires for the 3rd time in 2021.

For sure you are right I've heard from other expats also that give differing accounts of some Satellite Offices.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I have only ever applied for the ACR1 card in Intramuros, no problem and that was ok because we were living fairly close by in San Lazero Sta Cruz for a year.

Now living up north in San Fernando City I have only ever extended my visa in this office (mostly empty, with 1 or 2 others there) in and out in 10 minutes. I never thought to ask about the ACR but have looked at the link supplied and it appears SFC do the ACR card but there is a reference in the remarks section: "Only in Manila"

1. ACR I-Card Issuance, Reissuance and Renewal.
Receiving and processing are ticked as in yes we do this but in the remarks section states "in Manila only". Guess I'll ask when I get back. Appears Baguio does the lot so only an hour and a half away.

Cheer, Steve.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Annual reporting done ! No problems just handed over Passport ACR card few mins wait then all done.
I understand about the ACR card renewal not being done at Santa Rosa was justhoping things may change by november 2021 if not it will be SM Aura !


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*ACR Card Renewal*



expatuk2016 said:


> Annual reporting done ! No problems just handed over Passport ACR card few mins wait then all done.
> I understand about the ACR card renewal not being done at Santa Rosa was justhoping things may change by november 2021 if not it will be SM Aura !


Okay and thanks for that information Expatuk... Maybe I'll do the same I'll do some research on this and anything that's closer to our location will be a bonus because it's just a huge pain getting to the PBI main office.

The Sta Rosa branch has come a long ways it used to be upstairs in a small open room no Air condition in a small strip mall just off SLEX next to a grocery store (was so easy to get to) and their newer location is still small but what a nice building with air conditioning with two adjoining small rooms so for sure they don't seem ready yet for full service.

Did they ask you for the Online form or printed confirmation number? Here's another link to this online form for those that are following this post. https://vua.immigration.gov.ph


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

I think the online thing is for certain visas my ACR is Permanent !
Yes the new office is much better last year we were there at 7.10am we were the first !
Today there was a large Indian family before us i was no 8
But still quick service.


----------

